# Brigadier Elite



## Sincity (Sep 24, 2012)

The other day I did my weekly visit to my local gun store and after checking out all that was new, I went to the used section and this gun caught my eye. I asked to see it, cause I have never seen one like this before. It happened to be a pristine 92G Brigdier Elite with all the goodies and 8x mags for $520. Something told me to buy this gun, but I promised myself I wouldn't buy another gun on impulse. I walked out of the store thinking I was making a big mistake by not taking it then. I went home and researched it the best I could and saw that it was pretty rare and only made for 2 years. I kept saying to myself that I will kick myself if I don't do it, so I called the dealer up and asked if he could hold it for me till the next day. To make a long story short, I walked out with it for $520 total. This is my first Beretta and a good looking one at that. Not to insult anyone, but I probably wouldn't have given it a second look if it was something else. I just don't know that much about them. 

So, I welcome all to share their knowledge with me about this Elite. Please tell me what you have done to your's to enhance it. Could someone tell me what wood grips would fit this gun.

Sincity


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you made a good choice, but I am a bit biased.............I own 2 96's, and it's my favorite platform.........if it's pristine, you got a good deal...as far as enhancing it, I wouldn't do a thing to it....shoot it, enjoy it.......if you have extra $$$$$, you might think about night sights, but other than that IMHO, great shooters, heavy slide, beautiful firearm.


----------



## Sincity (Sep 24, 2012)

berettabone said:


> I think you made a good choice, but I am a bit biased.............I own 2 96's, and it's my favorite platform.........if it's pristine, you got a good deal...as far as enhancing it, I wouldn't do a thing to it....shoot it, enjoy it.......if you have extra $$$$$, you might think about night sights, but other than that IMHO, great shooters, heavy slide, beautiful firearm.


Berettabone,

Thanks so much for your reply. Is this Elite on a 96 platform eventhough it's a 92G? I realize the "G" designates the decocker. The gun also came with night sights.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Same platform...the only difference being...yours has a decocker, but no manual safety...the fs has decocker and manual safety......


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you punch it up on the internet, Wilkepedia will tell you most everything you need to know about Beretta platforms and all the variants.


----------

